# Molting Problem ?



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi guys so related to my post of Red Neocaridina not breeding (which they have started again and I have quiet few shrimplets swimming around) I had random deaths of adult shrimp here and there till this day.

Water tested Amonia, Nitrite 0's. Nitrate 0.5
TDS 150, GH 5 and KH 3 I thought maybe GH needs to be bit higher so in past day I added supplement and rise GH to 8 (forgot to recheck TDS)

Some of my shrimp have almost like cracked shell looking line on the top (like in the picture) would this indicate some molting problem ?

I can't confirmed if the shrimp that died have cracked shell as usually when I saw them they were not that much left out of them.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I've dealt with this same issue many times. Could never for the life of me figure out what the heck was going on, to this day I still haven't. I assume it's something in my tap water, maybe copper. 

What type of water do you use? I switched to 100% remineralized rodi and haven't had this issue since.

I recall reading online too, that diets too high in protein can cause them to grow too fast and sometimes not be able to molt properly.

I hate to say it, but when you notice the shell like that, in my experience 99% of the time you'll find that shrimp dead very soon. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't keep FW shrimp but for SW shrimp species, it is believed that iodine and trace elements additives are required to maintain correct shell formation and molting attributes.

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2003/3/chemistry


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yep I would blame it on the water but the catch is my other tank 46gal with yellow neos I do pretty much everything the same food WC same type of water and never see shrimp with cracked shell; the only difference with inert substrate the GH/KH is higher vs the red shrimp.... man who said shrimpin' was easy lol I wonder if the rise in GH will help things.

I also added shrimp additives to rise the GH but normally from what I know shouldn't be required with tap water for cherry shrimp type.


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

As Splak said it,
Yesterday one of these shrimps died I think I have two more like this so they will go I bet.

I noticed NLS Crustacean .6mm formula which what i feed 4-5 out of 7 days has 50% protein maybe too much for this tank ? Strange but two other tanks are doing find on this diet.

But for now I'll give them more algae based foods.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

That's a pretty good point about the protein. I might do the same and just feed veg for a week or something. I've been getting the same problem with white lines and deaths lately.


----------

